# Here we go again. Master tests filling up.



## S.Miles (Apr 6, 2011)

Two different events opened tonight on entry express. I am an amateur with one dog and didn't get in either one. I'm dog 11 on one waiting list and dog 5 on another. It's just so frustrating when you see handlers sign up 10+ dogs and I can't get one in.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

yep that sucks


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Gots to get ready for next years 1000. dog MN you know...


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I am an amateur and I entered one last night. The opening time was posted. So I started the process at that time. When I completed the process there were only 50 or so entered. I noticed a friend who is also an amateur had entered.

I must say that the entry express server was acting up and I had some trouble and it took me a while to get entered.
I don't know what I am trying to say except that it is possible I guess.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Billie said:


> Gots to get ready for next years 1000. dog MN you know...


1000? More like 1200 I bet.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Wayne N ssaid "I must say that the entry express server was acting up and I had some trouble and it took me a while to get entered.
I don't know what I am trying to say except that it is possible I guess. "

In truth it is a very poor server. 

A bit ago it took me 7.5 minutes (OCD kicking in) to register my two dogs. Then I checked to make sure I got in and my dogs were 1st and 2nd behind the "code" dogs.

The very next week I entered another test and it took 4 + mins. The whole process locked up. Then a page came up that I was not entered because the process took too long on a big garbled screen. Pissed was I !!!! Then the email came that said my dogs were entered. 

I went back to the EE site and checked.

Imagine, my dogs were like # 4 and 6 behind the code dogs.

Therefore I say EE has a major problem. And they don't seem to care. As long as the money gets into their pocket.........


----------



## doverstreet (May 23, 2013)

I would suggest emailing or calling the members/committee listed on the premium well before the test opens and ask if they need help. Who knows you might get one of those workers slots.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Better than mailing entries as some clubs are now doing.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have enter previously and haven't had any issues.
But last night was a challenge. System was very slow. I got a big garbled error message in the process. Then in the last step to enter I got another big garbled error message that said there was an error in my entering. So, I backed up and tried again. Then it said I couldn't enter twice. In a bit I received an email saying I was entered. I looked at the list and sure enough I was entered with a red "remove". I didn't know what to make of that at first.
I called EE this morning to report the problems in a constructive mode but they haven't called back.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I have my 2 dogs with a pro... The pro has his clients (unless they are unable to do so) enter their own dogs... so I don't think we can always blame the pros.

I got my 2 dogs in last night in Gumbo, as well as Sooner... Except I got in sooner TWICE! apparently a computer glitch double entered me during the process when I kept getting error messages. This test wasn't super fast to fill, as I took a screen shot, and at 31 minutes after the hour- the test was still open


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

jacduck said:


> Wayne N ssaid "I must say that the entry express server was acting up and I had some trouble and it took me a while to get entered.
> I don't know what I am trying to say except that it is possible I guess. "
> 
> In truth it is a very poor server.
> ...


Yes John and Wayne, I experienced the very same thing. Not being an IT guy, I would say their servers are not adequate to handle the mass entries. I don't know how long it took to fill a 120 dog master and a 180 dog master, but it was quick.

One other thing that is troubling is the automatic "Wait List". Steve told me that thru the process of entering he was automatically placed on the WL and from what I understand that's a non refundable $10 per dog fee, lucky he didn't have a bunch!


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

The problem is you have a opening time and date and limited spots so everyone is trying to get in at the same time. For you Texas Guys, Pontchartrain is holding a hunt the week after the MN with a double master 60 dog limit, Will be surprised if we fill up fast only a few days after the MN ends.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

It has been hard to get into Master tests. That statement is a fact. In theory it should be easier for an amateur to enter one dog than a pro to enter multiple. In practice maybe it doesn't always work that way.

Why is it hard to enter master tests? Limits.

Why are there limits? Solve that problem & you can enter easily again.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Facebook shows others with worse problems. Is this EEs first rodeo?


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

fishduck said:


> Why are there limits?


Because the clubs asked for them.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

fishduck said:


> It has been hard to get into Master tests. That statement is a fact. In theory it should be easier for an amateur to enter one dog than a pro to enter multiple. In practice maybe it doesn't always work that way.
> 
> Why is it hard to enter master tests? Limits.
> 
> Why are there limits? Solve that problem & you can enter easily again.


Because people don't like abuse like You Mark. Will you have another unlimited master again.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Because people don't like abuse like You Mark. Will you have another unlimited master again.


We hope we can! Lots of good people give freely of their time to make these events happen. More of the faithful=more dogs to the line.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Good Dogs said:


> Because the clubs asked for them.


You certainly answered my question but why did the test you wanted to enter choose to limit?


----------



## Dwestall (Aug 30, 2011)

Hunting season opens Tuesday.......what's a hunt test?


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

I posted about the problem of automatically being placed on the wait list about a month ago. I was told this was corrected. Apparently not


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Plenty of Limited MH have filled up very quickly this summer in WI/MN and yes, the slow spin time for EE while trying to enter at the opening time can get frustrating. 

I've seen the wait list work as intended this summer. I have scratched a bitch that came in heat on Monday morning as I knew there were dogs on the waitlist for that particular MH, even though it cost me a $25 scratch fee that I would not have had to pay if I'd waited til after the closing and scratched with the HT secretary instead of EE. I've entered multiple Limited MH that did not appear to have a big wait list after the entries were full, as in, a bunch of dogs were not apparently being automatically put on the waitlist. But, that sort of glitch may still be happening sporadically.

If someone is being put on the waitlist automatically, without doing so themselves, I would suggest they contact EE during business hours and discuss the issue with them. I'm sure EE will appreciate knowing if a glitch occurred and be willing to work with you on the problem.


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

Ummm anyone else see a problem here.... Somebody enters a dog....needs to scratch...scratches before the close to let someone else in, gets whacked $25...waits and scratches with the Hunt sec after the close no fee. Club loses an entry, dog on wait list doesn't get in.

No good deed goes unpunished, I guess


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

120 dog Master in Miss. opened Wed. and still has 5 spots left ?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

red devil said:


> Ummm anyone else see a problem here.... Somebody enters a dog....needs to scratch...scratches before the close to let someone else in, gets whacked $25...waits and scratches with the Hunt sec after the close no fee. Club loses an entry, dog on wait list doesn't get in.
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished, I guess


There is the option of getting a vet letter to the HT Sec then to EE before offices close on the day of the HT close, in order not to pay the $25 "removal" fee to EE. Maggie had run a double MH that weekend, was certainly off her game all weekend, did pass the first one, went out on the last series of the second one, the first test she's ever failed. When we got home, thought she was looking a little poofy, but no actual "proof" until noonish on Monday, the day of closing for another MH she was entered in. I contacted the HT Sec, who called EE and did their best to be accommodating, but, EE said they had to stand by their policy of requiring a vet letter, and if I could get her to the vet and get a letter faxed by office closing, they'd not charge the $25. I chose not to spend 40 minutes drivetime, gas, and office call to do so. I also chose not to just call a friendly vet and ask them to fax a letter, without seeing my dog. There are some that do, that's fine, that's their choice. I was just pissed about the whole setup and refused to play that day. ;-)

I figured the club needed the entry fee more than I needed $25, so I chose to remove Maggie and let someone else play.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Rainmaker.
Not sure I understand your post. Were you trying to get a refund for a test you started and failed because of heat maybe or talking about another test you were registered for?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Brad said:


> Rainmaker.
> Not sure I understand your post. Were you trying to get a refund for a test you started and failed because of heat maybe or talking about another test you were registered for?


No Brad, I've never scratched a test once the dog has started running. I'm talking about scratching from a test that was upcoming in 2 weeks, BEFORE it closed, thus the $25 fee to EE. Whether she failed the previous weekend because she came in heat immediately thereafter is moot and has nothing to do with getting any refund. Wouldn't occur to me to ask for a refund from a club because I scratched a test I'd already started running.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Rainmaker said:


> No Brad, I've never scratched a test once the dog has started running. I'm talking about scratching from a test that was upcoming in 2 weeks, BEFORE it closed, thus the $25 fee to EE. Whether she failed the previous weekend because she came in heat immediately thereafter is moot and has nothing to do with getting any refund. Wouldn't occur to me to ask for a refund from a club because I scratched a test I'd already started running.


Ok I miss read it.was in hurry to get ready for church. I read it as if you were trying to scratch after you started a test, Sorry
Thanks, Brad


----------



## ubybc (Apr 22, 2015)

I heard the host server couldn't handle the traffic after an event opens or there was a lack of significant bandwidth. Props to EntryExpress for dealing with the registration issues on the website (waiting list) etc., but honestly that website is archaic, convoluted and dated compared to today's standards. It was not designed with scalability in mind for the future and would need a heart and lung transplant to get it up to date. I don't see this happening... ever 

Until someone steps up with a new website or rebuilds the old one we have to deal with it. 

There's needs to be more events to handle the demand also.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

I would like to know how they can justify a $25 fee for removing your dog prior to closing when there is a wait list. And they are charging the WL guy another $10. It used to cost the $4.50 service fee which i can understand.
I just ran into a situation with my kennel help which prevents me from running Black Gumbo, by cancelling early it allows other owners and handlers to make travel arrangements and prepare for the test. In addition to that I can't "remove" my dogs and had to call EE and spend time with them on the phone, time I need with my dogs. Still not removed and this is getting very frustrating.
You scramble to get entered and then you get fried when you cancel.
I may rethink this whole game


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Is entering thru EE mandatory?


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

The problems with the entry process & EE's solutions have been discussed ad nauseum. I have regurgitated one point enough to make everyone sick. That is that all these problems disappear when clubs hold unlimited tests. 

If your club limits then you need to know why. If it is lack of workers, I encourage anyone to volunteer. It may result in more dogs running that weekend. The club will appreciate your efforts.

If you are not a member of a club, please join one or several. If you see a marshal struggling, help them. If the flyer shooters are having an off day, grab your gun & go shoot. If you are a pro running lots of dogs, help set up the day before or sort & hang ducks at days end. The hunt test work day starts way before daylight & rarely ends before late at night. Any help is always appreciated.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I remember a lot of talk about how some people would enter lots of tests and then just scratch from the ones they decided not to run at the last minute, in effect, place holding test spots. Raising the "scratch" fee was supposed to deal with this situation. IOW, people would take scratching more seriously if it cost them $25 vs. $4.50. Another one of those good ideas that turned out a little differently than anyone thought it was going to, such as you describe. Solve one problem, create another.

(ETA: This was in response to Terry's post about the $25 scratch fee.)


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm a guy looking at this from the outside. I have a 13yr old & a 6 month old, so I'm not involved in this but the tests filling up is all about the Master National which I believe has over 900 entries this year, up ~ 100 from 2014, and takes ~ 10 days to run, not counting training days at the MN area.

What's going to happen down the road, if entries continue to increase. Will this "event" take 2 weeks + local training days ? Will dogs be running under lights ? Will it last a month ? Are their that many owners & pros that can just take off for however long the MN takes. It seems that the organizers of the MN only want it to get bigger & bigger and I can appreciate that owners want to run & MNH, MHOF, title their dogs.

Maybe the "Golden Goose" will just grow itself to death. It seems that at some point the entries will be so high the darn thing will collapse from it's own weight.

Personally, I think I'd rather run JH, SH, (Derbies, Qs, Amateurs, someday) than deal with not being able to enter a Master test. I might not get as many ribbons but that's OK with me. 

JMHO, Alan


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam Spears said:


> I remember a lot of talk about how some people would enter lots of tests and then just scratch from the ones they decided not to run at the last minute, in effect, place holding test spots. Raising the "scratch" fee was supposed to deal with this situation. IOW, people would take scratching more seriously if it cost them $25 vs. $4.50. Another one of those good ideas that turned out a little differently than anyone thought it was going to, such as you describe. Solve one problem, create another.
> 
> (ETA: This was in response to Terry's post about the $25 scratch fee.)


It was a great idea FOR ENTRY EXPRESS;the main proponent of having the ridiculous scratch fees, waiting list fees etc.
Didn't solve any problems or do the overburdened clubs, workers etc any good.

Why in the world should there be a $25 scratch fee and a $10 wait list fee? 
Also why should that money go to EE?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thomas D said:


> Is entering thru EE mandatory?


No it isn't mandatory.
However if there is an EE option you still must pay EE their fee EVEN IF YOU DON'T USE THEIR SERVICE and enter the old fashioned paper way.

The joys of a Monopoly!!


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

It the Club sets their hunt up on EE and that is what is listed on the premium as the entry process, Yes it is mandatory to use EE. You can send paper entry but still goes to EE not Club Hunt Sec.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

im sure its been said before but would it make any difference if the MN held 2 events every year like the grand does?


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

The Master Test I scratched in was $90 per dog, EE charged me the $25 scratch fee, I was so close to saying F it and scratch with the club and give them the entire amount, might just do that next time, why the hell should they get anything more than a resonible clerical fee?


----------



## Rip Shively (Sep 5, 2007)

Go back to Mark Land's post. I have wondered whether it would work if clubs in a local geographic area would get together and discuss the factors limiting entries and pull together to overcome or address concerns. For example, if it's equipment or help could other clubs pitch in? If it's coming up with judges at the last minute when an unanticipated split occurs does a pool of local judges exist that would be willing to step in and judge? The issue of limited grounds may be more difficult to overcome but who knows.


----------



## sweepthelegnate (Aug 27, 2009)

I am not associated with the site, but I am in the internet business. I seem to see comments like this in these threads at least sometimes...



> why the hell should they get anything more than a resonible clerical fee?


Granted, I have not studied the money situation completely so maybe I am missing some big money making listing fee somewhere but... where exactly is entryexpress.net making a killing?

4.50 for an entry...
2.50 for printed premiums...
.85 for printed post cards...

minus credit card processing, printing, and shipping.... what is leftover is supposed to pay for web development, servers that can take the signup rush, and customer service?

Maybe there would be competition for the service if there was actually money to be made.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

The 25 dollar fee has nothing to do with costs
But is a deterrent so people will no enter dogs they do not intend to run. Who gets that money is another discussion. 
Although most people play by the rules there are some that don't. In the past I have seen multiple occasions of people filling up spaces knowing they are not running. Even 2 times dogs that were deceased were entered to save a space.


----------



## Andy Brittingham (Mar 3, 2013)

Thomas D said:


> The 25 dollar fee has nothing to do with costs
> But is a deterrent so people will no enter dogs they do not intend to run. Who gets that money is another discussion.
> Although most people play by the rules there are some that don't. In the past I have seen multiple occasions of people filling up spaces knowing they are not running. Even 2 times dogs that were deceased were entered to save a space.


I didn't go back and research the posts, but I recall the increase in fees was supposed to help offset an increase in costs due to PCI/DSS compliance.

edit: I did go back and re-read the posts. It was the $10 wait list fee that we were discussing that was to offset the increase in compliance and development costs.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Thomas D said:


> The 25 dollar fee has nothing to do with costs
> But is a deterrent so people will no enter dogs they do not intend to run. Who gets that money is another discussion.
> Although most people play by the rules there are some that don't. In the past I have seen multiple occasions of people filling up spaces knowing they are not running. Even 2 times dogs that were deceased were entered to save a space.


Tom 
Here's the deal, if anyone tries to "load" the test and then has to "unload" for whatever reasons, he can not GAIN from it as there is a waiting list.
So lets say I list 20 dogs (dead or alive) and then scratch 5 after I find out that my clients have come to play.
In the old days you could "co ordinate" a listing but now you are S.O.L due to the waiting list.
Here's my point: There is no need to charge more than the original $4.50 entry fee to cancel (I think I got wacked for $29.50 per dog) as the handler really has a one time shot and over filling does him no good.
In my case I believe I did the right thing by cancelling early enough to allow a fellow handler the opp to get Hotel etc.

I think EE provides a great service to the community, their people are always helpful and Arkansas friendly, and the AKC HT and FT is advanced due to them in part, BUT $25 is a bad deal to cancel a dog. Tell me why it only costs $4.50 to scratch a SH or JH


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

sweepthelegnate said:


> I am not associated with the site, but I am in the internet business. I seem to see comments like this in these threads at least sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh look a business man, no one likes those in this discussion at all


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

DarrinGreene said:


> oh look a business man, no one likes those in this discussion at all


I just love it.... Darrin give them hell


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

it seems like the big name pros with lots of dogs never have a problem entereing so ask one to enter your dog for you when he eneters all of his and go throw birds for him or buy him lunch..


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

bring back Shayne M and start a new EE


----------



## sweepthelegnate (Aug 27, 2009)

DarrinGreene said:


> oh look a business man, no one likes those in this discussion at all





Terry Marshall said:


> I just love it.... Darrin give them hell


It looks like my opinion may not be wanted here. So I will bow out...

It just doesn't seem like there is any room for a competitor to start up to me.

But it is always the other guy that is making the big bucks in the dog game.

Nathan Holman


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Rip Shively said:


> Go back to Mark Land's post. I have wondered whether it would work if clubs in a local geographic area would get together and discuss the factors limiting entries and pull together to overcome or address concerns. For example, if it's equipment or help could other clubs pitch in? If it's coming up with judges at the last minute when an unanticipated split occurs does a pool of local judges exist that would be willing to step in and judge? The issue of limited grounds may be more difficult to overcome but who knows.


4 different clubs ran AKC hunt tests and 1 HRC hunt test on the Cattle Ranch last year. Equipment was shared. Tons of overlap in workers. Judges have been incredibly generous with their time and expertise. The idea of using grounds that can handle large events & then sharing resources works well!!


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Mark that does work well. My club does not have any other club close by and we do not have the grounds. We keep loosing more each year also. Being In a big city area is very hard to find grounds.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Mark that does work well. My club does not have any other club close by and we do not have the grounds. We keep loosing more each year also. Being In a big city area is very hard to find grounds.


Karen,
I LOVE the spillway!!! Y'all have a great club and great grounds. It is always my honor & pleasure to attend one of your club events! Limited grounds are an issue without an easy solution.

The other 2 limiting factors are help & judges. These are addressable issues. 

Hope to see you tomorrow. Gray will have the ice cream maker running!
Mark


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Great, tell him to come over to Started. Richard has Mickey and I working there. I wanted to be at season because Mickey could run test dog and see how Brew handled that but he said he had you there and no one in started. Do you know if they are going to have a tailgate party or not.
See you bright and early tomorrow


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

This may be way over the bow, but has any young entrepreneur thought about organizing a crew of "marshals" and making arrangements with local Scouts, Wayward Kids, Ag Groups, ETC, to fill out on a local basis.
Three or four experienced HT guys travel with 2 vans to the tests a day early, review the judge's scenarios, go to town and bring back the bird boys/girls the next morning. The "adults " would marshal the events under the supervision of a club overseer. This removes most of the problems of help and management. Club members could be gunners which everyone loves to do "kill ducks", and let everyone have a nice weekend as opposed to being rung out on Sunday night. Each year the plan gets better as the help gets more experienced and might even find it interesting enough to get a dog..... Club might even think about giving a pup or dog to one of the "kids".... who knows.
Cost can be contained and managed. Bottom line is for this organisation to grow and quit bickering they need to think out of the box.

Let's call 3 GUYS AND A VAN . all additional expenses added to entry fees.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We lived in CA for 35 yrs. and my husband always shot at field trials, etc. The Professional Retriever Trainers Assoc. (PRTA) puts on at least two field trials a year out there. I wonder why the good trainers in other areas of the country, such as the East Coast, haven't gotten together and decided to help out by putting on a couple of hunt tests a year. It would be a wonderful help to the sport and much appreciated I am sure.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Terry Marshall said:


> This may be way over the bow, but has any young entrepreneur thought about organizing a crew of "marshals" and making arrangements with local Scouts, Wayward Kids, Ag Groups, ETC, to fill out on a local basis.
> Three or four experienced HT guys travel with 2 vans to the tests a day early, review the judge's scenarios, go to town and bring back the bird boys/girls the next morning. The "adults " would marshal the events under the supervision of a club overseer. This removes most of the problems of help and management. Club members could be gunners which everyone loves to do "kill ducks", and let everyone have a nice weekend as opposed to being rung out on Sunday night. Each year the plan gets better as the help gets more experienced and might even find it interesting enough to get a dog..... Club might even think about giving a pup or dog to one of the "kids".... who knows.
> Cost can be contained and managed. Bottom line is for this organisation to grow and quit bickering they need to think out of the box.
> 
> Let's call 3 GUYS AND A VAN . all additional expenses added to entry fees.



All that is required is implementation. Your club should allow you to try the experiment. You will need to find the workers, judges and set up the event. Run a single Master/Junior. You will get the 9 worker slots so your dogs will get to run. Please give us feedback on how well it works & the costs involved.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Terry Marshall said:


> This may be way over the bow, but has any young entrepreneur thought about organizing a crew of "marshals" and making arrangements with local Scouts, Wayward Kids, Ag Groups, ETC, to fill out on a local basis.
> Three or four experienced HT guys travel with 2 vans to the tests a day early, review the judge's scenarios, go to town and bring back the bird boys/girls the next morning. The "adults " would marshal the events under the supervision of a club overseer. This removes most of the problems of help and management. Club members could be gunners which everyone loves to do "kill ducks", and let everyone have a nice weekend as opposed to being rung out on Sunday night. Each year the plan gets better as the help gets more experienced and might even find it interesting enough to get a dog..... Club might even think about giving a pup or dog to one of the "kids".... who knows.
> Cost can be contained and managed. Bottom line is for this organisation to grow and quit bickering they need to think out of the box.
> 
> Let's call 3 GUYS AND A VAN . all additional expenses added to entry fees.


I was Head Marshall at my clubs fall test. We had trouble finding volunteer help from our club, and hired almost all of the help (Except Gunners) One pro brought a few clients along with him, and they volunteered, and a handful of club members volunteered in Jr stakes and a few in Senior.

We hired a crew- First time to work a hunt test from the local 4-H group. The same pro who brought clients to volunteer, also donated $50/a dog t(hat didn't have a volunteer client with him) to our club to pay for help. that donation went a long way- both to pay for help and in how the club felt about a particular pro. He didn't want to make it known that he did this- But word got around (as it should)


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Moose Mtn said:


> I was Head Marshall at my clubs fall test. We had trouble finding volunteer help from our club, and hired almost all of the help (Except Gunners) One pro brought a few clients along with him, and they volunteered, and a handful of club members volunteered in Jr stakes and a few in Senior.
> 
> We hired a crew- First time to work a hunt test from the local 4-H group. The same pro who brought clients to volunteer, also donated $50/a dog t(hat didn't have a volunteer client with him) to our club to pay for help. that donation went a long way- both to pay for help and in how the club felt about a particular pro. He didn't want to make it known that he did this- But word got around (as it should)


What a great way to pay it forward!!
Hopefully this will set a precedent and become more of the norm for other pro's to emulate and support the HT game


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Today at 7:20 PM I still can't even log into EE, These guys have a problem and I bet Chris Atkinson can fix it!

Come on Chris help us out


----------

